# Transformer: Dark of The Moon - Review



## galaxy (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello,

So, the next greatest movie by the fantastic director, Michael 'Special Effects' Bay is Transformers: Dark of the Moon. It is the third movie in the trilogy with a fourth movie, a prequel in the works. This movie is supposedly the end of the first trilogy and man does this movie suck.

*Pros:*
*+* Excellent graphics - the details with the robots and the special effects is amazing.
*+ *Photography - the camera captures the scenes brilliantly
*+ *3D - After Avatar, this is the only movie which uses 3D to perfection. Transformers and 3D should go hand in hand!

*Cons:*
*- *No plot in any plane or any universe for that matter
*- *Sorry everyone, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley should keep herself to the magazines and posters
*- * Not the epic finale to a series everyone likes.
*- * Thank god they didn't use Pink Floyd's 'Dark Side of The Moon'. That would've been a disgrace.

The Review:

I watched the movie in 3D. As usual, I wanted brilliant and epic action sequences and at the least, a whiff of the plot. I got neither of those in the movie. 

To be sure, the first twenty minutes of the movie are very arbitrary. The editing is random and continuity is sometimes completely lost. Instead of rapid, explosive action sequences Michael Bay has resorted to slow motion scenes which are supposed to blow your mind in 3D. It doesn't work because they are normal scenes which would look awesome in any normal movie, he doesn't do anything special. 

Nearing the end of the movie, I expected a spectacle (Spoilers might rise). A destroyed city and huge robots should be the perfect spotlight for an epic climax. Instead, we have a thirty minute, extended cut of a lumbering climax. That doesn't define 'Epic' in any way. 

But, the movie does show one thing to Hollywood. The climax should be what 'Terminator Salvation' should have attempted. 

*Closing Comment:*
Michael Bay has definitely understood the way to merge special effects and brilliance by using slow motion sequences. But, they are too less in number and too normal to be of difference. It definitely is a action spectacle but only if you wish to forgo your brain and the anime that defined 'Transformers'. Definitely for the fans of the movie franchise and not for the anime fans.

*For People who like Points or out of ten marks:*
6/10


----------



## C Of K (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, galaxy.
Based on your review, 
and my low opinion of 
the first two movies, 
I'll opt not to see this at all.

I'm not a Michael bay fan.
He hasn't shown me that 
he knows the first thing 
about plot, so I didn't 
expect him to do any better
on his third try.

It upsets me when so much great
work goes into camera angles, 
special effects, and animation,
and nothing goes into the writing.


----------



## galaxy (Jul 4, 2011)

You are absolutely right!!

This is very true for Hollywood. They are using very poor scriptwriters and hence are driven  to the point of using Reboots, Remakes and source materials. It has been very long since we saw a proper original movie i.e. Inception and movies like that.

Michael Bay on the other hand started off as a director for Victoria's Secret. So, one thing he basically knows is how to objectify Women as sex objects. In this case, we have Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (a Victoria's Secret model). Its really pathetic because Transformers is one of the more brilliant series to have come out of Japanese Anime factory. (check out Transformers: Armada series if you really want to see the original cartoon) Michael Bay trashes the original material by offering us plots written on toilet paper. No wonder, Peter Travers of Rolling Stone gave both the second and third one - zero stars out of five.

That says something about Michael 'Special Effects' Bay.

Cheers


----------



## Clansman (Aug 4, 2011)

Too bad, as this movie had one of the better trailers I have seen in a long time (you know the one, with the astronauts going into the wrecked ship, and them saying no one was there, and then the camera focusses on an object, and you see the mechanical eye focus....

Chilling. Unfortunately, it sounds as though the movie didn't follow it up at all well.

I saw the first. It sucked, and this sounds worse, so I won't bother.


----------



## Parson (Aug 4, 2011)

Galaxy,

I liked the review. I agree 6 out of 10 is about right. It has wonderful special effects, but I thought it really tried to make the 3D the star with predictable and woeful results. I also agree that the plot was thin, and the ending confusing. But it was not in the worst third of movies I ever went to. The worst SF movie I've ever seen has to be "The Fifth Element." Next to that this was classy.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice to meet you Galaxy.

I'm not a Transformers fan, I didn't watch the cartoon series after veiwing it once. I did enjoy the cartoon movie from the 1980's (I saw it a couple of years ago), my interest was drawn to it because of the voice actors envolved. However, I just couldn't get into the first live-action film, I saw chunks of the second movie and didn't care for it. Then I was talked into seeing the thrid film, that became an unpleasent experiance as well.

I liked the idea of the crashed ship on the Moon and what happened in the 1960's because of it. But I loathed just about every character in the movie, the dialogue was like a dentist's drill noise irritating my ears, and the acting sickened me. The eye candy special effects helped me get through the anxiety I was experiancing....but I was hoping the evil robots would win so they could destroy the remaining awful characters.

Normally I wouldn't bother giving a reveiw on a movie I didn't like, but I paid big money on refreshments for everyone with me.


----------



## Clansman (Aug 5, 2011)

Great premise, no execution. What a waste. Any half-talented hack writer could have come up with a decent screen play based on that premise.

Hollywood strikes again, and SF movies continue to get that "B" label.


----------



## biodroid (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought this was the best of all 3, I liked 1, hated 2 and really liked 3


----------



## dekket (Aug 6, 2011)

I haven't seem the film yet, but my sister has.  Apparantly I'd be better off re-watching the G1 series episodes the Ultimate Doom parts 1, 2 and 3, as the space bridge side of this latest movie was taken directly from there.


----------



## biodroid (Aug 10, 2011)

dekket - I am sure most screenplays are ripped off from some story somewhere. James Cameron is one of the biggest culprits apparently.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 19, 2011)

I actually kind of liked the first one. It was entertaining and even managed a smile or two out of me.

The second was one of the worst movies I can recall watching; this one is certainly better, but by no means a good movie. 6/10 seems about right. A way to pass the time if you have nothing better to do...


----------

